# 60% Return 2006



## The Barbarian Investor (4 January 2007)

I was talking with a friend who managed a 60% return for 2006 across his portfolio, I sold out the majority of my stocks some time back and will probably achieve 6% for the last six Months to December

How did everyone elsego with thier portfolio over *2006 * ?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (4 January 2007)

A six percent return for 2006 hey, just out of interest what stocks did you buy?.


----------



## nizar (4 January 2007)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> I was talking with a friend who managed a 60% return for 2006 across his portfolio, I sold out the majority of my stocks some time back and will probably achieve 6% for the last six Months to December
> 
> How did everyone elsego with thier portfolio over *2006 * ?




I made about 60% for 2006.
And that was after making some stupid mistakes.

But of course i keep telling myself: Dont confuse genius will bullmarket


----------



## cquadrat (4 January 2007)

Wow that is quite a sizable return!!

Any thoughts on prospects of summit resources (SMM) ?


----------



## theasxgorilla (4 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> But of course i keep telling myself: Dont confuse genius will bullmarket




Oh, DITTO!  It's my mantra.


----------



## ekman (4 January 2007)

It is all in the way you calculate the returns. If you are buying and selling short term then I would calculate on the number of days I have held the stock for and how much i have gained. So for e.g I have made a gain of 12% in 24 days on one stock. So that is gain of 0.5%/day. If you are a positive thinker you will at this way otherwise its a gain of only 12%.
My   worth nyways


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2007)

About 50%, but not much of that is realised. So, when the next correction comes and I'm down 20%, then less costs and future capital gains, and I calculate how many hours I've spent researching (read: on ASF) x my hourly rate ($50), then I will have made about minus 20%.   Best I go and get a job!


----------



## theasxgorilla (4 January 2007)

Ekman,

It sounds like you are referring to "annualised" returns versus total account size appreciation.


----------



## ozewolf (4 January 2007)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> I was talking with a friend who managed a 60% return for 2006 across his portfolio, I sold out the majority of my stocks some time back and will probably achieve 6% for the last six Months to December
> 
> How did everyone elsego with thier portfolio over *2006 * ?





Hi,

Made a 40% return on penny miners and medicals.

Ozewolf


----------



## nioka (4 January 2007)

Just under 70% for the calender year. Mainly from ADI, AUT, AGM, SMY, THX, & LYC. Draged down a little by MOS & TAS. Creamed off a good percentage. (you can't take it with you ).

 I am more an investor than trader but trading increased the percentage and was responsible for about half the gains made.


----------



## dj_420 (4 January 2007)

am up around 120% for 2006, not very much is realised however and i think i will begin to sell down some of my stocks.

i only started with limited capital however and only now i would consider what i have to be a halfway decent amount to invest.

this came from SMM, MTN, JML, CBH, JMS, YML

i am debating whether to hold through the next correction or sell down some now.


----------



## imajica (4 January 2007)

150% gain in 2006


----------



## Jay-684 (4 January 2007)

35% (same figure was achieved in 2005)


----------



## Knobby22 (4 January 2007)

About 60% but I am mainly an investor, not a trader.


----------

